# Best chainsaw for lugging around on utility bike



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I inherited a Cogburn CB4 fat bike. I am thinking of using it as a trail-building, trail-maintenance bike. As you can see in the image, there is a flat rack on the back which I think I could use as a platform to haul a chainsaw and perhaps I could use the gun rack to haul a pick axe or another tool for those days where trials need work far from the trail head.
As far as chainsaws go, I am looking for something somewhat compact and light. Obviously I don't need an Axe Men-calibur chainsaw to clear fallen timber, small logs etc. Curious if anyone here has any makes and models they might recommend. 

Thanks!


----------



## ben_1987 (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm a fan of stihl. I have a larger stihl for firewood gathering and my riding buddy and I carry a ms180 early season on our dirt bikes. Assuming your more weight conscientious one of the saws in their arborists range like the ms193t would be high quality and very light but a bit more coin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Also a Stihl fan. My trail saw is an MS210 with an 18 in bar. I cover chain saws and how I choose one in my power tools podcast. If you're not a Stihl fan, and some people aren't, look at the offerings your favorite brand has, and find a power/weight sweet spot you can deal with. For my, I've got some ~30 inch diameter trees I have to deal with on occasion (some get larger than that, but mostly that covers it for me) so the 18 inch bar was key, and enough power keep me from having to lift up on the saw if the whole bar was in a tree. I like to keep the chain good and sharp, and just let the weight of the saw cut. If it bogs down like that, it's either too heavy, or not powerful enough.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Sweet. Thanks, guys!


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

How big are the trees you intend on cutting, how many, and how often? That, along with how far in the backcountry they are will make have the most bearing on what saw you want.

Stihl and Husqvarna are the two most trusted brands in gas powered saws though there are others that will get the job done. Gas saws from the top brands generally come in three grades: homeowner, farm/ranch, and professional. As you would expect, both price and quality go up as you go up each grade. 

Homeowner saws that you'll find at the big box stores being the lowest quality, are the most cheaply made, least durable, and have the worst power to weight ratio. Farm/ranch saws are more durable and are a good compromise for guys cutting firewood and not spending all day in the woods.

The pro grade saws are nice because the power to weight ratio is better but they are a lot more $$. Probably overkill unless you do a lot of cutting.

If you're looking to lug this saw way back into the backcountry to cut a couple small logs, then you may want to consider a battery powered electric. There are some other threads on here covering those. They are small, lighter saws and you save some space and weight not carrying fuel.

If you're planning on cutting bigger wood, or anticipate running the saw for more than an hour or so at a stretch, you'll want to go with a gas powered saw.

Another option, if you're planning on cutting a lot of smaller diameter trees way back in the woods, and you want a lighter weight gas powered option, look at a top handle arborist saw. They are meant for use when climbing trees, so they are light and compact. 

If you are going to be cutting all day long, say clearing trail corridor on a new build, there is a lot to be said for having a saw that is powerful enough. What effort you save in weight lugging the saw in, is easily outweighed by the effort you expend fighting an underpowered saw.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I think occasionally I would be cutting a tree with 18 inch diameter. Probably smaller than that most of the time. I understand riding a bike with a chainsaw on it will be a slow-going process but that is fine. Main goal is make it faster than walking. 
Where I fat bike is windy and trees often fall over and block the trail. In the spring we have a lot of dead fall on our more remote trails that the Forest Service does not maintain. 
I would want a moderately powered saw. I understand giant trees need more power but that would be a rare event. I plan on transporting a manual saw as well.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

So basically looking for a somewhat compact and manageable chainsaw for the back of my bike. Not looking to cut down any redwoods.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

No specific model to recommend, but definitely stihl. Just like buying bikes, buy quality and buy once. Big box brands are crap. Stihl will run forever and make you smile every time you start it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I would get a 16" Greenworks 40v and never look back. Lately I have been strapping a 26" forest axe to my bike; light, fast, and bad ass.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

bsieb said:


> I would get a 16" Greenworks 40v and never look back. Lately I have been strapping a 26" forest axe to my bike; light, fast, and bad ass.


2nd this, if trail maintenance is your only use for the saw, then the Greenworks 40V 16" or similar saw is ideal. It's clean, quiet, low maintenance, has plenty of power, and the battery lasts long enough to clear many 6"-16" trees. I've cut through a couple 24"+ trees with mine as well.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Dolmar PS5105


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

I have both Stihl and ECHO in my collection my go to saw for the back of my bike is my Echo top handle saw. light weight, powerful, compact no rear handle to deal with on the bike. and I like it better that my Stihl top handle.

A buddy tried the Stihl electric for general trail work but tends to get frustrated with it and normally uses his gas again.


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

I concur with Stihl 180. I also know a person who makes chainsaw racks that fit a Salsa wide alternator rack. That might be whats on the Cogburn. His racks are really practical but probably not cheap.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

I know you asked about chainsaws, but the silky big boy will make short work of even 12 inches of tree. Folds up and is super light. 

If Im cutting a lot of large trees I will bring a chainsaw, if it is just a couple trees, then I will bring the silky.

I think the gold standard for compact chainsaws is the stihl ms 192 (CE version), but NOT the T version because it has a top handle for in tree cutting. The 193 is the replacement but it isnt clear that the 193 is better. The 192 is half a pound lighter. You can put up to a 16" bar on the 192/193


----------

